# Any air freshener safe with frogs?



## theeternalstudent (Jul 26, 2015)

Are there any air fresheners that are safe with frogs? Long story short, I left the oven unattended and something burned, so the whole living room (with frog tanks) absolutely REEKS with smoke. Is there anything safe that I could use to cover that up?
I know the aerosolized spray is a big nono...


----------



## scubafreak (Mar 7, 2016)

use the oven with some cinnamon it will clear the smell,
or baking soda or salt on dishes in the room, absorbs the smell,


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

theeternalstudent said:


> Are there any air fresheners that are safe with frogs? Long story short, I left the oven unattended and something burned, so the whole living room (with frog tanks) absolutely REEKS with smoke. Is there anything safe that I could use to cover that up?
> I know the aerosolized spray is a big nono...


Why not aerosol spray? I have sprayed some in my frog room after my dogs used it as a bathroom, I have even sprayed inspect spray in there with no adverse affects to my frogs. Now you dont want to spray directly on the tanks or in them obviously. 

And yes all my tanks do have ventilation on them.


----------



## Blueper (Feb 27, 2016)

The first thing you have to do is really air the place out. Open the windows and run fans (weather permitting).
If it's so bad that airing out the room doesn't help, I would wipe down all the walls and hard sufaces and clean the furniture with a carpet/upholstery cleaner. Like one of those bissle extractors (along with airing it out).
If it's even worse than that, you'll have to run an air purifier with ozone.
But you'll need to remove the frogs and any other pets while running it.
Sprays just mask the smell temporarily. It will just smell like smoke and flowers.


----------

